# NEEDED!!! Ice Fishing Report on Odland Dam By Beach N.D.



## Falcon7734 (Feb 1, 2005)

Please if someone has been fishing on Obland Dam can you please tell me how you did?? I would like to know so if I drive down from Williston it wouldn't be a lost day if the fish aren't biting !!!!!

Thank You Very Much For Your Help!!!!


----------

